# Dislike this video!



## Jarrad (Jun 16, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GIveAP_wtg&app=desktop

Follow the link and dislike the video please.
No explanation needed.


----------



## Cress (Jun 16, 2015)

I liked it.
Such a rebel.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 16, 2015)

And another reason I've prolonged buying the Wii-U.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 16, 2015)

wow, 136 likes/715 dislikes


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 16, 2015)

We wanted Animal Crossing Wii U! Not some Mario Party knockoff!


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

I liked it.

PLEASE UNDERSTAND

- - - Post Merge - - -



pokedude729 said:


> wow, 136 likes/715 dislikes



I know right.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Jun 16, 2015)

Not surprised, but not happy either. I don't have a Wiiu, and I feel this pain right now. The Wiiu is doomed because Nintendo is pulling out such awful games for it >.>


----------



## tumut (Jun 16, 2015)

You're killing me Nintendo, and not in a good way.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

RooftopsRevolution said:


> Not surprised, but not happy either. I don't have a Wiiu, and I feel this pain right now. The Wiiu is doomed because Nintendo is pulling out such awful games for it >.>



But we still have Mario Kart 8, Smash 4 Wii U, and Splatoon.
Those games are awesome.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GIveAP_wtg&app=desktop
> 
> Follow the link and dislike the video please.
> No explanation needed.



now now Jarrad, I think the shock really got you out of usual self....


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm pretty sure people can Google: "Animal Crossing: amiibo festival trailer" and dislike it themselves if they wanted. No need to make a thread devoted to disliking this video.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 16, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> But we still have Mario Kart 8, Smash 4 Wii U, and Splatoon.
> Those games are awesome.


Might be the only games we will like to play if they don't make any other stupid games.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 16, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I'm pretty sure people can Google: "Animal Crossing: amiibo festival trailer" and dislike it themselves if they wanted. No need to make a thread devoted to disliking this video.



Yes, there is in fact a need to make a thread devoted entirely to disliking a video.

since when did I question anyone's ability to use google search and find a video?

pls dnt try to start an argument with me lmao


----------



## WonderK (Jun 16, 2015)

Incredibly disappointing.


----------



## mdchan (Jun 16, 2015)

It's up to 532 likes......to 3,525 dislikes.

...which is either a miscalc, or the views to like ratio hasn't caught up since the current counter is 792 views.  Good 'ole Youtube.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

mdchan said:


> It's up to 532 likes......to 3,525 dislikes.
> 
> ...which is either a miscalc, or the views to like ratio hasn't caught up since the current counter is 792 views.  Good 'ole Youtube.



I didnt even watch the video. I searched it earlier, disliked it. Passed it before it started and left


----------



## Xintetsu (Jun 16, 2015)

So many dislikes.. I even feel kinda bad for Nintendo. ^^' But I'm just as disappointed as everyone else...


----------



## KittenLovesJamJam (Jun 16, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> And another reason I've prolonged buying the Wii-U.



*Exactly. *

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Is this the ACTUAL wii u AC game? Or is this a spinoff? Like the Happy Home **** or whatever. Either way I personally don't like it.*


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 16, 2015)

No!! I liked it haha. I'll like it though?!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 16, 2015)

Gotta love those money making Amiibos. I am very disappointed. That's a SEGA mistake right there.


----------



## Justin (Jun 16, 2015)

Haha wow that like/dislike ratios is..uh...interesting.


----------



## Liseli (Jun 16, 2015)

Am I the only one that found it a little bit adorable only because Mario Party was my childhood and so was Animal Crossing?
It's a little disappointing though that they had to go and do that to Animal Crossing though. We wanted another Animal Crossing sequel, not Mario Party's spinoff. Thanks, Mario.


----------



## Mario. (Jun 16, 2015)

Dont mind if i do


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 16, 2015)

Did all of you guys request a Paper Mario/Mario and Luigi RPG or Animal Crossing/Mario Party crossover fest?! YOU DIDN'T?! Well too bad.


----------



## stitchmaker (Jun 16, 2015)

Watched the video earlier and was very disappointed.  The last Mario Party game I played was very bad.
I have a Wii U and love playing.  Bought it for Donkey Kong.


----------



## inkling (Jun 16, 2015)

I think that game looks fun.


----------



## PinkWater (Jun 16, 2015)

Lmao at everybody mad because we didn't get AC Wii U after NL came out like 2 years ago. Give it time, folks. Stop whining.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 16, 2015)

I already disliked it.


PinkWater said:


> Lmao at everybody mad because we didn't get AC Wii U after NL came out like 2 years ago. Give it time, folks. Stop whining.



Well, there is one thing you have to factor in: at the time New Leaf was announced at the E3 back in 2010, City Folk had been out for two years already everywhere except South Korea, and there it had only been out for five months. (Yes, they didn't get it until January 2010) On the other hand, while New Leaf has been out in most regions for two years now, Japan has already had it for three. I personally thought it would be time for it to be announced already.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 16, 2015)

The number of dislikes has surpassed Sonic Boom: Fire and Ice...


Well, everyone said they _wanted_ an animal crossing for the WiiU, Nintendo puts out, and everyone complains about it. 
*slow claps*


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 16, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> Did all of you guys request a Paper Mario/Mario and Luigi RPG or Animal Crossing/Mario Party crossover fest?! YOU DIDN'T?! Well too bad.



At least Mario&Luigi: Paper Jam looks interesting.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 16, 2015)

I love this. This fandom is crazy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is like the Splatoon Hate Thread. Please close this down.


----------



## PinkWater (Jun 16, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> I already disliked it.
> 
> 
> Well, there is one thing you have to factor in: at the time New Leaf was announced at the E3 back in 2010, City Folk had been out for two years already everywhere except South Korea, and there it had only been out for five months. (Yes, they didn't get it until January 2010) On the other hand, while New Leaf has been out in most regions for two years now, Japan has already had it for three. I personally thought it would be time for it to be announced already.



In their defense, CF was a glorified re-release of WW, so it'd be easier to start a new project after that. NL brought more to the table than any past AC game, so the hiatus would be longer so that next game won't be another re-release.


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 16, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> At least Mario&Luigi: Paper Jam looks interesting.



I'm trying to be optimistic. I love both series but I'm just not sure about...._together_. We'll see how it goes I guess! First time for everything.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 17, 2015)

PinkWater said:


> In their defense, CF was a glorified re-release of WW, so it'd be easier to start a new project after that. NL brought more to the table than any past AC game, so the hiatus would be longer so that next game won't be another re-release.



Oh, I see what you're saying.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

Most byooTfol thing i ever did saw


----------



## matt (Jun 17, 2015)

And if you haven't already, Justin bieber baby video too


----------



## Eevees (Jun 17, 2015)

matt said:


> And if you haven't already, Justin bieber baby video too



I just loled outloud lol!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 17, 2015)

This whole thread is childish and you should all be embarrassed. The game hasn't even come out yet. What if it's actually amazing?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

Ashas said:


> I just loled outloud lol!!



Um? Lol means laugh out loud u do realise

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shimmer said:


> This whole thread is childish and you should all be embarrassed. The game hasn't even come out yet. What if it's actually amazing?



Idc i dont have wii u


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 17, 2015)

matt said:


> And if you haven't already, Justin bieber baby video too



Don't you mean that Friday song?


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 17, 2015)

PinkWater said:


> Lmao at everybody mad because we didn't get AC Wii U after NL came out like 2 years ago. Give it time, folks. Stop whining.



totes


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh, ****. I couldn't even finish watching that video. T-T


----------



## Zanessa (Jun 17, 2015)

I like the idea but like I really don't like amiibos so.. rip..


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 17, 2015)

Don't tell me what to do


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 17, 2015)

Yee said:


> Don't tell me what to do



Don't tell me not to tell you what to do


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 17, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> This whole thread is childish and you should all be embarrassed. The game hasn't even come out yet. What if it's actually amazing?



It wont be.


----------



## kitanii (Jun 17, 2015)

Very disappointing. ; n ;


----------



## Beardo (Jun 17, 2015)

This looks cute and fun. But, it would be better if it was released either after/along with a main series Wii U game. Of course I'll buy the Animal Crossing Amiibo's, with or without the game because they're cute and I kinda want to jump on the Amiibo bandwagon.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> It wont be.



I agree.  There's no way this game is going to be good.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 17, 2015)

I keep watching it because I really like the graphics. I still don't like the idea at all though.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 17, 2015)

Apparently it's gonna be free minus the amiibo.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 17, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Apparently it's gonna be free minus the amiibo.



I can imagine people who actually get the game flipping out because all the AC Amiibos are sold out.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 17, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I can imagine people who actually get the game flipping out because all the AC Amiibos are sold out.



I'm wondering why can't Nintendo just focus on the supply issue of amiibos, instead of introducing new kinds of amiibo that'll be sold out in 5 seconds.


----------



## Raffy (Jun 17, 2015)

Guys, this is just another test run to see if the AC:WU will look good or not. They are just testing the graphics, that's all!

jk i made that up


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2015)

Matroyshka_Kat said:


> Guys, this is just another test run to see if the AC:WU will look good or not. They are just testing the graphics, that's all!
> 
> jk i made that up



Lol, aww, I got my hopes up.  Jk lol


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm gonna be honest and say while it's a huge disappointment it does look kinda fun to play.

And I'd have to agree that at this point they have pretty much everything they need to make AC U. It's only a matter of time now.


----------



## Story (Jun 18, 2015)

Meh. I actually look forward to it.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 18, 2015)

Meanwhile, over at the Blast Ball champions...


----------



## Cress (Jun 18, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Meanwhile, over at the Blast Ball champions...



The sad part is that I'm amazed it got up to 4,000 likes lol


----------



## kayleee (Jun 18, 2015)

wtf it doesn't look that bad. Like I'm not gonna buy it or anything but its not terrible, if someone gave me amiibos I'd play it like once or twice. I don't get all the hate its getting like just because this is a thing doesn't mean a Wii U Animal Crossing _isn't_ going to be a thing soooo whats the big deal

patience is a virtue


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Meanwhile, over at the Blast Ball champions...



Good.  It looks like the soccer part is just a minigame within the game.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 18, 2015)

matt said:


> And if you haven't already, Justin bieber baby video too



Don't forget "Friday" by Rebecca Black.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jun 18, 2015)

doesn't look half bad, honestly


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 18, 2015)

The graphics look nice but the actual gameplay seems to fall flat.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 18, 2015)

No I don't  feel like it


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 18, 2015)

this thread is stupidly childish


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jun 19, 2015)

animal crossing made into mario party with extra money for amiibos...
DONE


----------



## earthquake (Jun 19, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I'm pretty sure people can Google: "Animal Crossing: amiibo festival trailer" and dislike it themselves if they wanted. No need to make a thread devoted to disliking this video.



^^^ this. this kid's on the right track.

i dont want a mario party knock off either, i hated playing mario party anyhow. but really? a thread asking people to dislike a video?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2015)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> animal crossing made into mario party with extra money for amiibos...
> DONE



Lol exactly what Nintendo did.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 19, 2015)

I can picture the meeting now:
J: Hey Bob, remember that Amiibo Party that was hated in MP10?
B: yeah Joe, so what?
J: Well, what if we took that and based it around animal crossing characters and call it AC U
B: I don't know, won't the fans get upset? 
J: nope, nit in the slightest

- - - After seeing the reaction - - - 

B: Make the Amiibo party you said,
* they'll love it * you said. 
J: Shut up Bob.


----------



## Panazel Maria (Jun 19, 2015)

Holy frick...the amiibo Festival trailer got even worse with its dislikes:
1391 likes/8048 dislikes.
That means 85% of people disliked it. EIGHTY, FIVE, PERCENT.

Holy zel, the animosity for the game is enormous. I expected it to be bad, but not THIS huge. (Then again, considering MP10 was unfair and somewhat boring as zel...)

Who in the zel thought it was a good idea!? They should've at LEAST asked someone if this was a good idea. It's the same thing with animation; if you think something's good, get an unbiased opinion first.

APPENDMENT: Though in hindsight, there could be relapse. Amiibo Festival might cost less than normal for a game to account for the Amiibos involved. At the same time though like..."Items? Pay-if-you-step-on-my-space? Strategy?" I seriously hope the developers focus on those and not making the game stupid easy to play. Even Idataki/Fortune Street styled play would be fine.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 19, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Meanwhile, over at the Blast Ball champions...



omg the metroid fandom have it worse than we do..

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> this thread is stupidly childish



tht explains why you're viewing it





and why i created it


----------



## tokkio (Jun 19, 2015)

omfg that metroid trailer....
5,830 likes over 56,707 dislikes????? 

honestly, I really _really_* really* want to know what's going on in the nintendo building now that they've seen the massive number of dislikes, the furious comments, and the over-all negative feedback of amiibo festival and federation force....


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 19, 2015)

tokkio said:


> omfg that metroid trailer....
> 5,830 likes over 56,707 dislikes?????
> 
> honestly, I really _really_* really* want to know what's going on in the nintendo building now that they've seen the massive number of dislikes, the furious comments, and the over-all negative feedback of amiibo festival and federation force....



Omg thank goodness I'm not the only one who was wondering about how Nintendo felt. I kind of feel bad for them at this point lol


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 19, 2015)

BellGreen said:


> Omg thank goodness I'm not the only one who was wondering about how Nintendo felt. I kind of feel bad for them at this point lol



I do know that Satoru Iwata tweeted something about the E3 situation saying something along the lines that, He and Nintendo are trying their best to impress people and they will try harder in the future.

I'm not sure if that's exactly what is said, but that's what I remember.


----------



## Ramza (Jun 20, 2015)

who's getting fired


----------



## mintellect (Jun 23, 2015)

I kinda feel like people are hating on the game just because it isn't AC Wii U. I'm disappointed myself but I feel like the only one actually looking forward to the game. The core Animal Crossing games take a lot of time to make, with the programming on how things work, the graphics, dialogue, etc. you can't just expect an AC game every year or two years.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I kinda feel like people are hating on the game just because it isn't AC Wii U. I'm disappointed myself but I feel like the only one actually looking forward to the game. The core Animal Crossing games take a lot of time to make, with the programming on how things work, the graphics, dialogue, etc. you can't just expect an AC game every year or two years.



Yeah, but honestly is it really an appealing trailer? You see that you have to use Amiibos to play and it's pretty much just a text based board game. You know how quick Amiibos go out of stock too so some people might not even get to play unless they want to buy inflated priced Amiibos. That's assuming Nintendo keeps repeating its Amiibo quantity mistakes. The graphics look really nice though. That's the only positive thing I can say about it at the moment.


----------



## mintellect (Jun 24, 2015)

True, it does look simple, but I trust Nintendo will add on to it. I just feel people are thinking "Oh this isn't AC Wii U? I hate it then." It could become a great game, it's still early in development since it's coming out in December. But some people fail to come up with legitimate reasons why they hate it besides "It's not AC Wii U."

- - - Post Merge - - -

Like, look at HHD for example. When the first trailer came out lots of people were hating. Now that they've shown more of the game, people seem to be looking forward to it more. I am, but I didnt hate on it when it was first announced. Amiibo Party could be the same way.

I get that people's hopes were crashed when they found that the "Animal Crossing game for the Wii U" was just another spinoff. I get people were mad at Nintendo. But is that a reason to hate the game? Just because it isn't AC Wii U doesn't mean it has no potential to become something fun and great.

And if I'm wrong later, you have full freedom to give me a virtual punch in the face.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 26, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> True, it does look simple, but I trust Nintendo will add on to it. I just feel people are thinking "Oh this isn't AC Wii U? I hate it then." It could become a great game, it's still early in development since it's coming out in December. But some people fail to come up with legitimate reasons why they hate it besides "It's not AC Wii U."



The reason that I'm not so hot about it if that it looks too similar to Amiibo Party from Mario Party 10. That was dull, and it was hyped up to be like Mario Parties 'of old'.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 26, 2015)

im not so much unhappy that its not wii u. its more of a fact that this is a mario party knock off and im struggling to see why theyd spend time on this at the same time as happy home designer


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 26, 2015)

Esphas said:


> im not so much unhappy that its not wii u. its more of a fact that this is a mario party knock off and im struggling to see why theyd spend time on this at the same time as happy home designer



In what way is this a Mario Party knock off? There are no mini-games, there are no stars to collect, from what we've seen there's only 1 board, and the spaces aren't at all as interactive as they are in Mario Party. This is much more like Fortune Street and the most similar thing it has with Mario Party is that it's a board game, but by that logic Mario Party is like Spanish Monopoly.

I really don't know why so many people just see board game and start screaming "MARIO PARTY" when it's obvious it isn't.


----------



## Ramza (Jun 29, 2015)




----------

